# Sold: Eco safe portable toilet



## Nnnataliab (Jul 19, 2018)

200$ Eco safe portable toilet for sale. Comes stored in two ammo cans in like new condition all parts and pieces are there. Was used for a single trip. I will bleach and disinfect the entire system before sale as well. Located in Elgin.



I will be traveling from Elgin to Newport tomorrow the 29th and can deliver anywhere along route for free more pictures upon request


----------

